# VersaSpa UV free tanning?



## xsnowwhite (Dec 23, 2008)

I recently saw an ad for the VersaSpa tanning. It's supposed to be similar to the mystic but less claustrophobic. Has anyone tried this? I'm curious to try it but am scared it's like the mystic, which freaked me out beyond belief, haha. If anyone has experiences, please share! thanks​


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if you checked this out already, but here is a link to the VersaSpa site:
Official VersaSpaÂ by MagicTanÂ Website - Business Owner


----------



## Whitney (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm bumping this cause I'd like to know as well...I liked the results of Mystic Tan, but I seriously thought I was going to die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I won't do the Mystic again. I watched the demo on their website, but I'd like to hear about personal experiences


----------

